# Drywall sheets didn't meet on a stud



## alexlacelle (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey all,

As you can see in the below pictures I have two sheets of drywall that didn't meet on a stud. Long story short the stud is about 2 - 3 inches off. The result is that the end of one sheet is very flexible, which leads me to believe that the plaster will just crack if I finish the joint the way it is. This is a wall next to a set of stairs that I replaced so I don't have the option of removing the sheet and installing a stud in the proper location. The wall behind the dry wall is 2x2 studs next to my block foundation. I'd like to know what options I have here. I was thinking of maybe using tapcon screws to screw through the sheet and into the foundation, but I don't know if this will cause any moisture issues (moisture travelling down the screw and into the drywall sheet). 

Any help would be much appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Cut out the piece between the two studs including 3/4 of an inch onto each stud. Slap another piece of drywall in there. Now tape and mud the two butt joints that you've created.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

You could also slide a butt board behind there if you can somewhat move the sheets around in the space available to you.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Or, cut out a piece passed the two adjacent studs and use two butt boards. This way you'll have two recessed joints to tape and mud.


----------



## alexlacelle (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I need to ask though; do you see an issue with using tapcons into the foundation? This seems to be the easier way as long as it won't cause any issues.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Tapcons will not hurt a proper foundation----


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Go back and reframe in new studs at 16 or 24 on Center. Sounds like you had someone frame that wall from both directions, when it was built, is why it is all jacked up.


----------



## alexlacelle (Feb 27, 2012)

oh'mike said:


> Tapcons will not hurt a proper foundation----


Fair enough, however it will have to go thoug the vapour barrier and insulation. This is the part where I don't know if there will be a problem or not, or if I'll have to worry about condensation or anything?


----------



## alexlacelle (Feb 27, 2012)

gregzoll said:


> Go back and reframe in new studs at 16 or 24 on Center. Sounds like you had someone frame that wall from both directions, when it was built, is why it is all jacked up.


Reframing isn't really an option. Like I said the drywall is behind a set of stairs that were built in place. Reframing would mean having to rip out the stairs and rebuilding them.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Lemkie said:


> Reframing isn't really an option. Like I said the drywall is behind a set of stairs that were built in place. Reframing would mean having to rip out the stairs and rebuilding them.


Actually it would not, if you know what you are doing. Your only choice is to reframe the studs that the drywall will be attaching to. So that means pulling all that drywall down, and redoing it properly.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Just add a stud---no fancy framing is needed---it is just holding the seam together.

Slit the vapor barrier and tape it back together----


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

How far is it between the 2 studs? If it was me, I would cut the drywall back to each stud, and if necessary, nail in a spacer to the adjoining stud. Then cut and fit a piece of drywall to close up the gap. 

Summary - cut your drywall to fit the studs. Tape and float, and go have a cold drink.

Hops this helps.
Mike


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

16, the most important number in building.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You are trying to do 'stand up' sheets---you may be better off switching to horizontal sheets---


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Running concrete screws through that rock will not help. 
You will never get the stability you need for that edge. 
As mike suggested, remove the rock and reattach it horizontally.


----------



## alexlacelle (Feb 27, 2012)

Unfortunately I can't remove the sheet and reinstall as the stairs are already there. Ill cut it back to the studs and reinstall a piece. Thanks for all the info!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Rock is cheap, and yes you can remove it and redo. Always go horizontal on Drywall, never vertical.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

If you can move the one sheet say 5/8" out past the other then rip a strip of 1/2" ply say 3-4" wide and slip it in behind, screw both sheets to this and Bob is your uncle.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

gregzoll said:


> Rock is cheap, and yes you can remove it and redo. Always go horizontal on Drywall, never vertical.


Not always true.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> Rock is cheap, and yes you can remove it and redo. Always go horizontal on Drywall, never vertical.


Not necessarily. Consider all details and decide after weighing pros and cons.


----------

